# auto - accord au pluriel



## jazan 2017

Bonjour
Je voudrais créer une carte visite je voulais savoir si cette phrase est correcte :
"Importation et distribution de_ *pièces auto*"_
Merci de m'avoir aider !


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Les deux accords sont possibles : _*pièces autos / pièces auto*_, mais la forme _*pièces auto*_ semblant être la plus fréquente, il serait peut-être préférable de choisir celle-ci plutôt que l'autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, comme il s'agit de l'abréviation de l'*adjectif* _automobile_, l'invariabilité s'impose.

En revanche, le substantif _auto_ prend bien la marque du pluriel.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> l'invariabilité s'impose.


En raison de la troncation ? Pourtant, ne dit-on pas _des gens sympas, des militants écolos, des films intellos, etc_. ? L’invariabilité me parait loin loin d’être systématique dans le cas des adjectifs apocopés - j'aurais même tendance à dire que l'invariabilité est l'exception - _*bio *_par exemple est (encore) donné comme invariable par exemple par Larousse. Dans les faits, même si on trouve les deux formes, l'usage va (encore) pour le moment dans le sens de la règle.
Par ailleurs, La BDL indique :


> Les noms et les adjectifs abrégés avec la finale _-o_ prennent la marque du pluriel au besoin,



Mais sinon, à mon avis, *auto* est plutôt l’apocope du substantif que de l’adjectif.
Différentes sources – Larousse, Wiktionnaire, Girodet, Cordial, la 9e édition du dictionnaire de l’Académie – donnent bien *automobile* comme adjectif ou substantif, mais *auto* uniquement comme substantif. Et dans ce cas, le choix est possible :

_Des pièces pour *les* auto*s* > pièces auto*s*.
Des pièces pour *l’*aut*o* > pièces aut*o*._ (Puisque le défini singulier peut signifier la généricité.)


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve cet exemple de la BDL un peu limite, quand même : 





> Les personnes *intellos* l'effraient comme la peste. (pour _intellectuelles_)


 Je trouve plus simple de dire/écrire _les intellos_... substantif.

Utilisé seul, _auto _est l'abréviation - ou apocope - du substantif.
Mais je lis _pièces auto_ comme _pièces automobiles _et _automobile_ comme un adjectif.

Si je voulais l'employer comme substantif - il se peut que _*d'* _plutôt que _*pour*_ soit québécois -  j'écrirais  *pièces d'/pour autos.*

Adjectif ou substantif, pour la question précise de jazan, je préfère  _pièces auto _sans la marque du pluriel.


----------



## plantin

jazan 2017 said:


> je voulais savoir si cette phrase est correcte :


Je ne me placerai pas sur le plan de la syntaxe pour répondre, mais sur celui de la civilité. Autant _pièce(s) auto_ est banal et légitime à l'oral ou même dans une publicité ou une annonce, autant cela me paraît désinvolte sur une carte de visite, qui est quand même un document assez formel. Pièces auto*mobiles* serait préférable selon moi, voire Pièces pour automobiles.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> En raison de la troncation ? Pourtant, ne dit-on pas _des gens sympas, des militants écolos, des films intellos, etc_. ?


Effectivement on peut parfois mettre la marque du pluriel en cas d'apocope, mais pour ma part je ne la mets pas non plus aux *adjectifs* _sympa_, _intello_, _écolo_ ou _bio_. Cela dit, je rejoins Nico sur le fait que les substantifs correspondant à certains de ces termes sont plus naturels que les adjectifs, notamment _intello_ et _écolo_. Plus exactement, si je devais employer ces termes comme adjectifs, je ne ferais pas l'apocope.

P.S.


Nicomon said:


> Utilisé seul, _auto _est l'abréviation - ou apocope - du substantif.


 L'apocope est le *procédé* de réduction, le résultat (_auto_) étant une abréviation. On devrait donc plutôt dire que _automobile_ est réduit à _auto_ *par apocope*. Toutefois, par métonymie, on peut tout de même dire que _auto_ est l'apocope de _automobile_.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la précision, MC.  En fait, j'ai recopié ce que k@t a écrit.  Je dis en général abréviation.
Je dois avouer que les mots _apocope _et son contraire _aphérèse_ ne font pas vraiment partie de mon vocabulaire usuel. 

Pour les curieux, il y a cet article de la BDL :  Aphérèse, apocope et syncope

@ plantin. À mon avis, une carte de visite n'est pas un document *si* formel.
Disons que : _Importation et distribution de pièces pour automobiles ... _ça fait un peu long.
Il faudrait l'écrire sur deux lignes à moins de le mettre en caractères minuscules. 
Tant qu'à abréger, je suggère :  * Import et distribution de pièces auto*

Dans la catégorie  « adjectifs avec finale en -o variables ou invariables » j'ai trouvé (bien sûr « auto » n'y est pas)  cette page 
Tu l'as écrit toi-même à propos de « photo » dans ce fil, en utilisant le mot apocope.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> mais pour ma part je ne la mets pas non plus aux *adjectifs* _sympa_, _intello_, _écolo_


Chacun  fait fait fait c’qui lui plait plait plait, surtout en ce domaine où l’usage est mal fixé, mais *sympa*, *écolo, intello *sont donnés par les dicos comme variables en nombre (pour *écolo* qui fait sans doute plus problème que d’autres, Larousse signale même la chose dans son onglet difficultés –  a contrario, Wiktionnaire le donne invariable. Je serais curieuse de savoir ce que disent d’autres dictionnaires, par exemple le Robert).
Pour *sympa* et *intello*, l’usage (source GoogleLivres) suit la norme, pour *écolo*, il fluctue et les deux formes sont grosso-modo à égalité. Pour *bio* – invariable – l’usage suit la norme.
Si chacun fait ce qu’il lui plait, surtout quand il n’y a pas d’enjeu, en revanche, à l’école, dans une dictée, l’absence d’accord pour ces adjectifs, ça pourrait valoir un zéro pointé ! 
A contrario, accorder *bio* ou *rétro* coûtera aussi des points. Pôv’ z’élèves !!



Nicomon said:


> il se peut que _*d'* _plutôt que _*pour*_ soit québécois



L’utilisation de *pour* avait surtout pour objet de rendre audibles les marques du singulier et du pluriel, ce qui n’est pas possible avec *de*. 


Nicomon said:


> Mais je lis _pièces auto_ comme [...] un adjectif.


Et alors, avec par exemple *équipements moto*, tu fais comment ?


Nicomon said:


> (bien sûr « auto » n'y est pas)


Normal, c’est pas un adjectif ! 



plantin said:


> autant cela me paraît désinvolte sur une carte de visite,


Bien vu.
Chuis pourtant pas hyper hyper formaliste, mais c’est vrai que sur une carte de visite - question de cohérence contexte/registre -, le *auto*, ça dissone un peu !

Du coup si on retient *automobile* comme *adjectif*, il faut faire l’accord.
> _de pièces automobile*s*._
À noter que Girodet, notamment, n’est pas favorable à cet emploi :


> ll est déconseillé d'employer l'_*adjectif*_ au sens de « _*qui concerne*_ l'_*automobile*_ ». Dans la langue surveillée, on écrira: L'industrie de l'_*automobile*_ (plutôt que l'industrie _*automobile*_)


bon…

Si on retient *automobile* comme *substantif*, on a le choix.
> _de pièces automobile*s*. _(Ou_ d’automobiles _ou_ pour (les) automobiles_.)
> _de pièces automobil*e*. _(Ou_ d’automobile _ou_ pour (l’) automobile._)


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Et alors, avec par exemple *équipements moto*, tu fais comment ?


 Je change ça en_ équipement de moto / pour (la) moto_. Là, je ne le « sens » pas comme un adjectif.  

Extrait de la  page Automobile de la BDL : 





> _ Automobile_ a ensuite également été employé comme adjectif avec le sens de « relatif aux véhicules automobiles »; il suit alors immédiatement le nom qu'il qualifie. Cet emploi adjectival n'est d'ailleurs pas récent; on l'atteste dès 1895, peu après l’emploi d’_automobile_ comme nom. Cet adjectif suit la règle générale; il s'accorde en nombre avec le nom auquel il se rapporte. On notera que le nom et l'adjectif de ces syntagmes sont toujours séparés par une espace et non par un trait d'union.
> *Exemples :*
> - La sécurité *automobile* le préoccupe davantage depuis qu'il a des enfants.
> - Johanne a facilement réussi son examen de conduite *automobile*.
> - Les mécaniciens *automobiles* de ce garage sont tous très compétents.
> - Les sports *automobiles* sont tellement dangereux!


 N'en déplaise à Girodet, je n'aurais pas envie d'ajouter « de l' » à ces exemples. 

Je ne m'attends pas à ce que tout le monde soit d'accord, mais je continue de lire _automobiles_ comme un* adjectif* dans _pièces automobiles.  _
Et par conséquent _« auto » _comme un adjectif tronqué/abrévié... mais non attesté dans les dicos.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> je continue de lire _automobiles_ comme un* adjectif* dans _pièces automobiles._


Dans ce cas-là, tu interprètes _*automobile *_effectivement comme tu veux, adjectif, substantif, c’est au choix. C’est d’ailleurs ce que j’ai indiqué dans mon précédent commentaire, on est donc d’accord.
De fait, l’adjectif existant, je vois difficilement comment ne pas l’être, d’accord, sur ce point. Après, il y a les puristes à la Girodet, mais ça, c’est une autre affaire.



Nicomon said:


> Et par conséquent _« auto » _comme un adjectif tronqué/abrévié... mais non attesté dans les dicos.


Hmmm, hmmm, donc si je prends les exemples donnés par le *Tlfi*, je dois pouvoir dire :
_barrage auto d’irrigation,
hausse auto ou d’échappement,
fusil auto,
torpille auto,
canot auto_ ?

Ça ne tient pas.
Alors, il faudrait que l’apocope soit limitée au seul sens *relatif aux automobiles*. Ça tient mal.



Nicomon said:


> Je change ça en_ équipement de moto / pour (la) moto_. Là, je ne le « sens » pas comme un adjectif.


 joli bottage en touche.
Sur le modèle *substantif + Ø + auto, *_l_es occurrences *substantif + Ø + moto* */ vélo / bateau /* *etc*. sont légions. Le procédé est banal, c’est ce qu’on appelle _les substantifs (ou noms) épithètes_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je voulais dire... dans l'exemple du post initial de ce fil.

Comme Maître Capello (c'est du moins ce que j'ai compris du post 3) je lis « auto » comme un adjectif.  Point.

Ça devient trop compliqué, et je crois qu'on a perdu jazan2017 en cours de route. 
Avant de passer à un autre fil, j'ajoute que je suis d'accord avec ce que JdeS a écrit au post 11 de ce fil : 





> Et j'avoue ne pas bien saisir la différence entre un _adjectif invariable_ et un _substantif épithète_ (ni la nécessité d'une telle distinction).


  Tout le monde n'a pas des ambitions de grammairien.
Dans mon temps  (ça fait un bail!) on ne parlait pas de « substantif épithète » et ma foi... je ne m'en porte pas plus mal aujourd'hui.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Je voulais dire... dans l'exemple du post initial de ce fil.


Je ne comprends pas.


Nicomon said:


> j'ajoute que je suis d'accord avec ce que JdeS


C’est juste que les règles d’accord des adjectifs et celles des substantifs épithètes ne sont pas les mêmes.
On a vu qu’avec *auto* substantif, l’accord et le non accord sont également possibles.
Eh bien, maintenant, faisons un peu de lexico-grammaire fiction et postulons que l’adjectif *auto* existe, postulons que cet adjectif suit les règles normales d’accord des adjectifs, nous concluons que le *auto* de *pièces autos* *s’accordera obligatoirement*.
Bon, sûr que si on ne fait pas l’accord, ce n'est pas manu militari et sans plus de procès direction la Veuve, ouf ! Mais je pense que les personnes qui posent ici ce type de questions sont au courant qu’elles ne risquent pas de se faire raccourcir de quelques centimètres en cas d’outraaaage aux règles de la grammaire. Néanmoins, je présume qu’elles attendent une réponse aussi juste que possible, tant qu'à faire. Hmmm, est-il ? n’est-il pas ?


Nicomon said:


> je crois qu'on a perdu jazan2017 en cours de route.


C’est vrai qu’on aurait pu s’arrêter à mon premier commentaire, je crois que tout y était succinctement dit (ah non, tout n'y était pas, l'intervention de Plantin ajoute un élément pertinent qui était absent de ma réponse). Cependant, je trouve intéressante la suite des échanges. D’autres passants y trouveront peut-être également quelque intérêt.


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Je ne comprends pas.


  Pas grave. Moi, je me comprends.



k@t said:


> Eh bien, maintenant, faisons un peu de lexico-grammaire fiction et postulons que l’adjectif *auto* existe, postulons que cet adjectif suit les règles normales d’accord des adjectifs, nous concluons que le *auto* de *pièces autos* *s’accordera obligatoirement*.


 Non. Pas si _auto_ est l'abréviation de _automobile_, utilisé comme adjectif.  Moi je le rangerais dans le camp des adjectifs invariables avec finale en -o.

Comme :  audio - bio - déco - disco - fluo - kimono - météo - mono - oxo - photo - radio - réglo - rétro - rococo - stéréo - tango - rococo - vidéo

Et là, je passe *vraiment* à un autre fil.  En clair, tu ne m'as pas convaincue.  Mais ça non plus, ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Non. Pas si _auto_ est l'abréviation de _automobile_, utilisé comme adjectif. Moi je le rangerais dans le camp des adjectifs invariables avec finale en -o.


Disons que tu t’accordes deux jolies libertés, d’abord tu affirmes l’existence d’un adjectif, et puis après, hop, tant qu’à faire et dans la foulée, tu décrètes qu’il ne s’accorde pas. Comment ? Pourquoi ? Sur quelles bases ? Selon quels critères ? Mystèèèèère (mais je présume que tu te comprends et semble-t-il cela te suffit  - À quand le Petit Nicomon Illustré - PNI ? Tu m'en mets un de côté steup', merki) !
Remarque, pourquoi pas.
Tiens, d’ailleurs, je trouve ça rigolo ton truc, et alors je dis que *vélo* est un adjectif et pis qu’il s’accorde et que *grimahuuy* est aussi un adjectif, mais lui bah, i s’accorde pas (comment ça ? pourquoi ça ? j’ai joué à pile ou face, mais chuuuut, faut pas l’dire – et pis d’façon, moi, j’me comprends, alors !). Et aussi, puisqu’on dit bien *un imper* et que l’adjectif *imperméable* existe, ben je décide que l’adjectif *imper* existe aussi, et je décide que des fois il est variable et d’autres non, cela dépendant évidemment de la météo. Je peux te garantir que les chaussures que je me suis achetées la semaine dernières sont super, hyper, méga impers (et passe).

Et puis aussi, je vais aller m’acheter un canot auto et un fusil auto (j'attends les photos dans le PNI, chuis trop curieuse de voir à quoi elles ressemblent exactement ces bébêtes), histoire d’aller chasser - chaussée de mes chaussures imper - l’adjectif apocopé, variable ou pas.


----------



## Nicomon

T'as bientôt fini de me ramener sur ce foutu fil?  

Je t'invite à relire depuis le début, ou en partant du post 3 de MC.

Dans l'exemple de jazan :  « pièces auto »  je « sens » que « auto » a valeur d'adjectif abrévié.
Je n'ai écrit nulle part que l'adjectif existait ou que je voulais l'inventer.

Mais si - partant du même exemple que « pièces auto » - je remplaçais _automobiles_ par _auto_ dans cette phrase : 





> Les mécaniciens *automobiles* de ce garage sont tous très compétents


... je  continuerais de penser que _auto_ a valeur d'adjectif invariable.

Comme dans _prévisions météorologique*s*_, mais _prévisions météo_(sans s).  Je n'arriverai pas à te convaincre, et vice-versa. 
On est au moins d'accord sur le fait que  _pièces auto _ s'écrit plus souvent sans la marque du pluriel à _auto._


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> T'as bientôt fini de me ramener sur ce foutu fil?





Nicomon said:


> Je n'ai écrit nulle part que l'adjectif existait ou que je voulais l'inventer.


Hmmm admettons, ce n’est pas ce que j’ai compris, mais tu sais mieux que moi ce que tu as voulu dire (maladroitement quand même parce qu'il me semble que par exemple cette phrase qui est de toi signifie bien que pour toi l'adjectif _*auto *_existe _par conséquent « auto » comme un adjectif tronqué/abrévié... *mais non attesté dans les dicos*_.), en revanche il me semble que Maitre C. dit très explicitement dans son post 3 qu’il s’agit de l’adjectif apocopé et que c’est d'ailleurs précisément ce qui justifie l’invariabilité, juste après il précise bien que le substantif et a contrario variable.


Nicomon said:


> je « sens » que « auto » a valeur d'adjectif abrévié.


*à valeur*, mais oui, bien sûr, forcément et par définition puisque c’est un substantif *épithète*. Mais cette valeur est sémantique et ne transforme pas le substantif en adjectif, chacun reste dans sa classe grammaticale et chacun reste soumis aux règles d’accord qui lui sont spécifiques.
Un *substantif épithète* ne variera jamais en genre, et pour ce qui est du nombre il n’est pas dans tous les cas régi par le substantif qualifié.
A contrario un *adjectif épithète* variera la plupart du temps en genre et en nombre (exceptions : certains adjectifs de couleurs, certains adjectifs apocopés, certains emprunts, d’autres sans doute que je n’ai pas à l’esprit, mais quoi qu’il en soit, dans tous les cas, il s’agit d’exceptions aux règles d’accord des adjectifs en français), adoptant le genre et le nombre du substantif qualifié.

Si tu es finalement d’accord pour dire que *auto* est *substantif *(et re-oui bien sûr dans cette configuration il a *valeur *d’adjectif, mais il *reste substantif*), eh bien nous retombons sur ce que j’ai déjà dit précédemment, les deux accords sont possibles selon que l’on détermine _auto _de façon singulière (_pour *l’*auto_) ou plurielle (_pour *les *autos_). Je ne vois alors pas pour quelles raisons _*auto *_devrait obligatoirement rester invariable - en fait il n'y en a pas.

Pour finir, dans l'absolu et logiquement, tu devrais ressentir autant *moto / vélo / et les autres substantifs épithètes* comme qualifiants que _*auto *_; ce qui biaise la perception, c'est que l'adjectif _*automobile *_existe_, _ce qui n'est pas le cas pour _vélo_, _moto_, et d'autres. Cela dit, puisqu'on en est à échanger sur nos petites perceptions, quand ce fichu _*auto *_est sous forme développée, soit _*automobile*_, personnellement dans les tournures *substantif + Ø + automobile(s)*, je ne le ressens pas comme un adjectif mais bien comme un substantif épithète - sans doute parce que j'ai du mal avec le sens _relatif aux véhicules automobiles_ et que c'est le sens premier _qui se meut de soi-même ou via un X _qui est très dominant dans mon esprit_. _Cette analyse / ce ressenti de _*automobile *_comme *substantif *plutôt qu'adjectif est d'autant plus facile que l'on trouve quantité de_ *substantif + Ø + bateau / moto / camion / et autres X *_qui pour le coup ne peuvent être que des *substantifs*_*.*_


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Et alors, avec par exemple *équipements moto*, tu fais comment ?





Nicomon said:


> Je change ça en_ équipement de moto / pour (la) moto_. Là, je ne le « sens » pas comme un adjectif.


Et tu as bien raison parce que, contrairement à _auto_, _moto_ ne peut être qu'un substantif. 

En effet, _moto_ est la réduction de _motocyclette_ (substantif), tandis que _auto_ est la réduction de _automobile_ (substantif ou adjectif, le substantif étant d'ailleurs lui-même la réduction de _véhicule automobile_ (adjectif)). Idem pour _vélo_ qui est la réduction de _vélocipède_ (substantif).


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Et tu as bien raison parce que, contrairement à _auto_, _moto_ ne peut être qu'un substantif.
> 
> En effet, _moto_ est la réduction de _motocyclette_ (substantif), tandis que _auto_ est la réduction de _automobile_ (substantif ou adjectif, le substantif étant d'ailleurs lui-même la réduction de _véhicule automobile_ (adjectif)). Idem pour _vélo_ qui est la réduction de _vélocipède_ (substantif).


Euh, mais quel est le rapport ?
Je sens que finalement, ce n’est pas le *PNI *qui va sortir, mais plutôt le _*PNCI *_ou _Petit Nicomon-Capello Illustré_. 
Et alors, dans votre dico-grammaire, qu’est-ce que vous faites des trucs du type (des substantifs épithètes, donc) :

_assurance *habitation / incendie / chômage / vie / maladie / santé / vieillesse / invalidité*
papier *chiffon / bible / crépon / cristal / calque / cadeau / torchon / paille / journal*
espace *repas / fumeur*
chapeau *melon / claque / cloche*
cas / situation / prix / vitesse *limite*
film *culte*
légumes *vapeur*
produit *minceur*
roman *fleuve*
verre *ballon*_
etc.

Vous les interdisez ? ou bien vous transformez tous les substantifs en fonction d’épithète en adjectifs (à défaut d’être attestés dans les autres dictionnaires, ils le seront dans le vôtre) ?


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> (maladroitement quand même parce qu'il me semble que par exemple cette phrase qui est de toi signifie bien que pour toi l'adjectif _*auto *_existe _
> par conséquent « auto » comme un adjectif tronqué/abrévié... mais non attesté dans les dicos_.


 Si ça peut te faire plaisir, je veux bien admettre que c'était un peu maladroit.  M'en fiche.
Alors, je répète que je suis d'accord avec ceci :  





Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, comme il s'agit de l'abréviation de l'*adjectif* _automobile_, l'invariabilité s'impose.


  Si un adjectif abrévié n'est pas un adjectif eh bien, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.  D'où mon : _adjectif non attesté_.
Ça pourrait venir. Je présume que d'autres adjectifs « apocopés » comme _intello_ ne l'ont pas toujours été non plus.

Il me semble clair que pour toi, dans l'expression _pièces automobiles_ (je mettrais le pluriel) _automobiles_ n'est pas un adjectif mais un « substantif épithète ».

Par ailleurs à mon avis la rédaction du Petit k@t est nettement plus avancée que celle du Petit Nico. Je suis traductrice, moi, pas grammairienne.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Vous les interdisez ? ou bien vous transformez tous les substantifs en fonction d’épithète en adjectifs (à défaut d’être attestés dans les autres dictionnaires, ils le seront dans le vôtre) ?


Mais ni l'un ni l'autre ! Ne voulez-vous pas comprendre ou le faites-vous exprès ? C'est à se demander…  Quant à la parenthèse, mieux vaut lire ça que d'être aveugle… Tsss !

Tout ce que je dis est que dans vos exemples il s'agit à chaque fois nécessairement de *substantifs* en apposition attachée – ce ne sont pas des épithètes – et non pas des adjectifs, contrairement à _auto_. Vos exemples ne sont donc pas pertinents.

Et si vous ne voulez toujours pas comprendre, tant pis pour vous ! Je jette l'éponge…


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Si un adjectif abrévié n'est pas un adjectif eh bien, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. D'où mon : _adjectif non attesté_.


Bon, ben là, je crois, enfin non, je ne crois pas, j'en suis sûre, que ça tourne au dialogue de sourdingues.


Nicomon said:


> Il me semble clair que pour toi, dans l'expression _pièces automobiles_ (je mettrais le pluriel) _automobiles_ n'est pas un adjectif mais un « substantif épithète ».


*Il te semble clair que*, mazette, quelle clairvoyance ! chapeau bas. Ah mais oui, mais en même temps, c’est ce que j’ai très explicitement écrit juste au-dessus ! 
Seulement, contrairement à Maitre C. et à toi, je ne fais pas de ce que je ressens une règle imposée et imposable à tous. J’ai fait état des différentes possibilités :


k@t said:


> Du coup si on retient *automobile* comme *adjectif*, il faut faire l’accord.
> > _de pièces automobile*s*._
> À noter que Girodet, notamment, n’est pas favorable à cet emploi :
> bon…
> 
> Si on retient *automobile* comme *substantif*, on a le choix.
> > _de pièces automobile*s*. _(Ou_ d’automobiles _ou_ pour (les) automobiles_.)
> > _de pièces automobil*e*. _(Ou_ d’automobile _ou_ pour (l’) automobile._)



et puis :


k@t said:


> Dans ce cas-là, tu interprètes _*automobile *_effectivement comme tu veux, adjectif, substantif, c’est au choix. C’est d’ailleurs ce que j’ai indiqué dans mon précédent commentaire, on est donc d’accord.
> De fait, l’adjectif existant, je vois difficilement comment ne pas l’être, d’accord, sur ce point. Après, il y a les puristes à la Girodet, mais ça, c’est une autre affaire.



et après, plus tard, bien plus tard, j’ai donné (ce que je fais rarement, parce que je pense que ça n’a généralement guère d’intérêt) mon sentiment, encore une fois sans pour autant exclure l’autre analyse. Les deux sont tout aussi valables et défendables l'une que l'autre.



Nicomon said:


> moi, pas grammairienne.


Je ne suis pas grammairienne non plus, mais contrairement à toi ou à Maitre C., je ne décrète rien. Du coup, le *PKI* n’a pas trop lieu d’être. 
Jusqu’à la preuve du contraire que vous n’avez pour le moment pas apportée, *auto* adjectif n’existe pas. Le fait que l’on ne puisse dire – entre autres - *fusil auto / canot auto* (pour _fusil automobile_ et _canot automobile_) me parait sinon un argument décisif en tout cas un argument très en défaveur _de *auto *_adjectif ; ça plus le fait qu’on ne trouve pas mention de cet adjectif dans un certain nombre de sources que j’ai citées plus haut (tiens d'ailleurs je vois que j'ai oublié d'inclure le Tlfi dans la liste) me laisse penser que vous vous fourvoyez. Si encore le terme était de derrière les fagots, cela pourrait justifier son absence des dictionnaires. Mais comment défendre qu'un terme aussi banal que _auto _(??? adjectif) ne figure pas dans les dictionnaires alors qu'on trouve facilement donnés comme adjectifs des _intello, écolo, mégalo, alcoolo, bobo_ et autre _macho _? Le simple fait d’affirmer et de réaffirmer sans aucune preuve que ça existe me semble terriblement pauvre comme argumentation.



Maître Capello said:


> Et si vous ne voulez toujours pas comprendre, tant pis pour vous ! Je jette l'éponge…


Au moins sommes-nous sur ce point d'accord = comme dit plus haut : un vrai dialogue de sourds, et effectivement, le plus sage est d'en rester là.


----------



## jazan 2017

Merci à vous toutes et tous !
Donc vous me conseillez quoi ?  
1 Importation et distribution de_ *pièces auto (s)*_
ou de* changer carrément la phrase *
2 Importateur et distributeur de pièces de rechange automobile
* je vais la mettre aussi sur mon site-web 
Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le premier exemple, vous pouvez dire _pièces auto_ ou _pièces automobiles_, mais je vous déconseille _pièces autos_. Dans le second, comme vous avez en plus le qualificatif _de rechange_, je vous conseille de ne pas faire l'apocope et d'écrire _pièces de rechange automobiles_.


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord partout avec Maître Cappello.  
Une autre option pour la version plus longue serait d'écrire  _pièces de rechange pour automobiles. _


----------



## k@t

Concernant le choix entre *importation / distribution* et *importateur / distributeur*, j’aurais tendance à choisir la première, particulièrement pour le site (l’accent est mis sur l’*activité*). Pour la carte de visite, ça se discute (l’accent peut être davantage mis sur le *statut* : _je suis importateur / distributeur_ que sur l’activité : _je fais de l’importation / distribution_), mais je pense malgré tout que j’opterais plutôt pour l’activité.

Pour le choix entre la forme apocopée (*auto*) et la forme développée (*automobile*), je conseille nettement la forme développée pour la carte, pour le site, ça se discute, mais malgré tout plutôt la forme développée.
Forme courte ou longue, dans les deux cas, le *s* ou l’absence de *s* est possible. Cependant avec *auto*, comme dit précédemment on trouve davantage la forme sans *s*, avec *automobile*, c’est l’inverse.

Pour terminer, si tu choisis ta deuxième formulation, je ne suis pas spécialiste du tout, mais il me semble que _pièces de *rechange*_ et _pièces *détachées*_ sont plus ou moins synonymes, mais que le deuxième et très massivement plus usité que le premier (en tout cas en France et si l'on se fie au Net "tout venant"*** (en faisant une recherche sur un moteur de recherche) et également sur GoogleLivres (voir *ici *le ngram) et en dépit de ce que dit *Wikipedia *d’après lequel _pièces détachées_ est davantage utilisé pour l’électroménager et _pièces de rechange_ pour les voitures). Ensuite les deux termes me semblent génériques et je n’ai pas l’impression qu’ils fassent de différences entre pièces neuves, d’occasion, constructeur, adaptables (l*'autorité de la concurrence* ne semble par faire de différences et utilise le terme _*pièces détachées*_).


*** Je viens de refaire une requête et cette fois, _pièces de rechange automobiles_ sort davantage que _pièces détachées automobiles_. Si on rajoute _*pour *_à _automobiles_, c'est l'inverse. À toi de voir ce que se dit le plus dans la profession, comme je l'ai signalé plus haut, je ne suis pas spécialiste dans ce domaine. 

Ah et puisque je viens de recevoir la réponse de l'Académie à la question que je leur avais posée :


			
				dictionnaire de l'Académie said:
			
		

> *dictionnaire* <dictionnaire@academie-francaise.fr>
> 
> 5 déc. à 15:32
> 
> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> L'abréviation _auto_ ne peut pas s'employer pour l'adjectif _automobile._
> 
> Cordialement,



À ce jour, _*auto *_ne peut être adjectif - les choses peuvent bien sûr évoluer, la langue est - on le sait tous - un système dynamique et dans quelques années _auto _sera peut-être adjectif, mais à ce jour, il ne l'est pas. Par conséquent, l'analyse ci-dessus de Maitre C. que je cite ci-dessous est invalidée.


Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, comme il s'agit de l'abréviation de l'*adjectif* _automobile_, l'invariabilité s'impose.
> 
> En revanche, le substantif _auto_ prend bien la marque du pluriel.


----------



## Nicomon

De mon côté, j'ai nettement plus souvent entendu « _pièces de rechange_ »  que _ « pièces détachées », _tant pour les voitures que pour les électroménagers.  
Mais je crois que ce serait l'objet d'un autre fil.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Ah et puisque je viens de recevoir la réponse de l'Académie à la question que je leur avais posée


Vous avez de la chance d'avoir une réponse de l'Académie. Généralement, on reçoit simplement un message du service du Dictionnaire, souvent signé de monsieur Patrick Vannier, qui n'est pas académicien et dont les réponses n'engagent probablement pas l'Académie, même si les compétences linguistiques de monsieur Vannier sont probablement supérieures à celles de la majorité des Académiciens.
Cela dit, sur le fond, je suis de votre avis pour voir dans le "auto" de "pièce auto" un nom abrégé et non pas un adjectif.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> on reçoit simplement un message du service du Dictionnaire,


Euh, ben oui, regardez l’adresse mail et vous verrez qu’il s’agit en effet de l’adresse du service du dictionnaire, ce qui n’est guère surprenant puisque c’est à ce service que j’ai posé ma question et ça tombe plutôt bien puisque le point qui nous occupe est lexicologique / lexicographique.



Bezoard said:


> Cela dit, sur le fond, je suis de votre avis pour voir dans le "auto" de "pièce auto" un nom abrégé et non pas un adjectif.


C’est ma foi un excellent point de vue ! 

De toute façon, même si on admet :
- que l’adjectif *auto* existe,
- qu’il est invariable,

ça n’exclut en rien l’analyse de *auto* comme substantif, ce qui autorise donc l’accord.
(27 posts pour revenir au point de départ ! )


----------

